# How Would You Explain Communism?



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

Suppose a very young person came up to you and asked you "what is communism?".

And suppose you're not at work or anything and you can be as blunt as you want.

How would you explain communism?

My theory of what-is-communism:

"A wonderful, amazing utopia is just around the corner... we are about to establish an amazing utopia.... the previous 946,918,421.37 attempts failed... but this time we've got it right... we're going to establish a super amazing utopia.... we just need to destroy the society and whoever disagrees with us first" -that is basically my theory of what communism is.










How would you explain it?

What exactly is communism?


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

Communism is when the USA sends all jobs to China and lets Americans die without healthcare, work, etc. so rich corporations can continue destroying the planet until all life on Earth is dead.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Something right wingers bring up to deflect from a rational debate when the commoners talk about introducing public healthcare or asking the rich pay taxes. Oh the horror!! Thats communism dude!!!


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

One thing to keep in mind when asking this question is if someone starts trying to imply that Communism has claimed more lives than Capitalism then that's the first sign that you should ignore that person because they don't know s*** about either.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Destroying? No. 

It's so focus on expanding specific businesses within each country for the experimentation.


----------



## MadnessVertigo (Sep 26, 2016)

I'd look it up together with them instead of trying to explain something I don't fully understand. I think any "ism" would be hard for a child to grasp because even most adults seem to struggle and often lack the requisite knowledge of history.


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

@Sus y

Can I quote you to agree with you? I think you have the best post in this thread- reflecting the awful truth.



scarpia said:


>


Sad but true.


----------



## Joey2k (Jan 20, 2018)

sabbath9 said:


> Communism is when the USA sends all jobs to China and lets Americans die without healthcare, work, etc. so rich corporations can continue destroying the planet until all life on Earth is dead.


Whether you support those things or not, they have nothing to do with communism



andy0128 said:


> Something right wingers bring up to deflect from a rational debate when the commoners talk about introducing public healthcare or *asking the rich pay taxes*. Oh the horror!! Thats communism dude!!!


The wealthiest 1% pay almost 40% of federal income tax. The bottom 50% pays less than 3%.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Joey2k said:


> Whether you support those things or not, they have nothing to do with communism
> 
> The wealthiest 1% pay almost 40% of federal income tax. The bottom 50% pays less than 3%.


 Over the period from 1989 through 2013, family wealth grew at significantly different rates for different segments of the U.S. population. In 2013, for example:

The wealth of families at the 90th percentile of the distribution was 54 percent greater than the wealth at the 90th percentile in 1989, after adjusting for changes in prices.The wealth of those at the median was 4 percent greater than the wealth of their counterparts in 1989.The wealth of families at the 25th percentile was 6 percent less than that of their counterparts in 1989.

https://www.cbo.gov/publication/51846


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

andy0128 said:


> Over the period from 1989 through 2013, family wealth grew at significantly different rates for different segments of the U.S. population. In 2013, for example:
> 
> The wealth of families at the 90th percentile of the distribution was 54 percent greater than the wealth at the 90th percentile in 1989, after adjusting for changes in prices.The wealth of those at the median was 4 percent greater than the wealth of their counterparts in 1989.The wealth of families at the 25th percentile was 6 percent less than that of their counterparts in 1989.
> 
> https://www.cbo.gov/publication/51846


First off, you completely ignored the initial claim that the rich in America are somehow under taxed and have instead started talking about changes in wealth. Secondly, changes in wealth among different percentiles is not uniform. For example, the bottom 25% of families lost significantly less wealth in financial assets than their wealthier counterparts. However, the bottom 25% lost a disproportionately large amount of home equity. This is because they are more likely to leverage themselves to buy homes and they were targeted (through government programs) to take on increasingly risky loans.


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

'The will of Allah' of course


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

Red October said:


> 'The will of Allah' of course


You should study the Quran and learn what it has to say rather than try to mock Islam.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

BobbyByThePound said:


> You should study the Quran and learn what it has to say rather than try to mock Islam.


Learn about something before mocking it?

Good idea, you should try it out sometime


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

Red October said:


> Learn about something before mocking it?
> 
> Good idea, you should try it out sometime


You're referring to what- Communism? I have learned about Communism. If you want to discuss it, let's discuss it.


----------



## Hate It Or Love It (Jun 7, 2018)

Communism simplistically is the idea that the good of a group should be prioritized over the good of an individual. A class less society where there is no difference between rich and poor people we are valued the same.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I view commies and nazis as two sides of the same coin. Commies actually murdered way more people than the nazis.


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

Kaaaaarrrllll, communism kills people.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I'd say " you know santa " & they say yes, Then I'd say " the opposite of that " .


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Santa is kind of communist.. An equal distribution of presents. And he even wears red.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

blue2 said:


> I'd say " you know santa " & they say yes, Then I'd say " the opposite of that " .


A clean shaven man dressed in green who lives in Antarctica, and everyone in the world comes to his house at the end of June to give him toys and to recieve milk & cookies before climbing up his chimney to escape?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Actually a more accurate opposite would be a clean shaven skinny naked woman who lives in the sahara desert, who has a bunch of giants working for her dismantleing toys and in june she reverses into peoples homes to leave milk & cookies and steal their stuff ......and thats communism XD


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

What Liberals want the US to be.


----------

